# What is an Open Marriage and Might It Work for You?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Every marriage is different but there are some marriages that are anything but conventional. The term “open marriage” describes a unique arrangement in which both partners agree that they can see other people. Though this idea may sound strange to some, it works for many couples – keep reading to learn more about open marriage and whether it might be the right option for you. 

*How Does an Open Marriage Work?*

Many people who have never considered an open marriage for themselves assume that those who do don’t value their marriage. It is easy to assume that if a couple has an open marriage, they aren’t truly committed to each other when, in fact, the opposite may be true. In cases were an individual’s sexual or emotional needs can’t be met by their partner, having an open marriage might allow the couple to remain together while everyone’s needs are being met, although some of them may be met outside the marriage itself. The only way an open marriage is going to work, however, is if both partners are completely honest with themselves and with their partners. It is a decision that must be made together and you must set and stick to certain rules. 

*Tips for A Healthy Open Marriage *

For some couples, evolving into an open marriage is what saves the relationship but, for others, it is what kills it. An open marriage is not always the answer, but in certain cases it is definitely worth considering. If you and your partner are thinking about an open marriage, here are some tips: 

•	Talk about it first. Before you and your partner make any decisions, you should talk about both of your individual needs and how they are or are not being met by your current relationship status. 

•	Set some ground rules. If you both decide that an open marriage might be a good idea, it’s time to set some ground rules. You might set rules against sleeping with mutual friends or about only having outside sex when one partner is out of town. You should also both make a commitment to practicing safe sex inside and outside the relationship.

•	Leave room for adjustment. Making an open marriage work is just as challenging as making a traditional marriage work. You’ll need to stay in constant communication and make adjustments, if needed, to ensure that the arrangement is still beneficial for both of you.

•	Decide how much you want to share. You and your partner will need to decide how much you want to tell each other about your sexual encounters outside the relationship. Some couples want to know everything while others prefer to be left in the dark.

•	Take it slow. Before making such a drastic change to your marriage you might think about bringing someone else into the bedroom before you both go outside of it. Take things one step at a time and keep communicating the whole way.

There are no hard and fast rules for having an open marriage – what works for one couple might not work for another. If the goal of opening up your marriage is to remain together while having both of your individual needs met, communication and honest will be very important. No matter what the two of you decide, make sure that these are the hallmarks of your relationship.

~ VS Glen Community Support


----------

